# Amazon now on Quidco



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

http://www.quidco.com/amazon/


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

Nuts... Just had a pressure washer off them. TBF quite cheap already so I can't grumble too much.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

That's a result


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice one, just about to buy some gear from Amazon too :thumb:

John


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

is it only on those sections? shoes clothing and jewellery?


----------

